# Emotional Titanic Flute Solo



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This is hilarious. I lost it at 3:10!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... olfEhV-KiA


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure that sometime in the future, I'll wish I had that 4 minutes and 16 seconds back.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish I had it back right now :?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Really? Bummer, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shut it down at 23 seconds. :lol:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

:| Weird!!!! :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife teaches special ed and sat with the 4th graders the other day while they played their recorders. She couldnt stop laughing at this video


----------

